# Horse stallion to donkey mare



## miniwhinny (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay...I'm clueless on donks but trying to learn because they are so lovely




:

If you breed a Donkey jack to a horse mare you get a mule.

But, if you breed a horse stallion to a donk mare you get a Hinny...is that right? Why aren't there more Hinny's out there ( or are there ) Do any of you have Hinny's. I'd LOVE to see pics if you do. What's teh difference in temperament and type between a Hinny and a Mule?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]it's hard to find a stallion that will breed a jenny. Corinne has many stallions and I think only one will breed a donkey. i had 4 jennies here and my mini stallion wouldn't even look at them, they would even back him into the fence and he was not the least bit interested. my Petunia was bred to a horse before i bought her...her baby was a hinny. others will answer this better for you...minimule and Corinne... [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 1, 2007)

Your right Nikki, only Frosty, my frosted appy will breed my jennies. That boy LOVES his jennies



: :bgrin Yes, if you breed a stallion to a jenny you will have a hinny. Hinnies are difficult to obtain because of the differences in the number of chromosomes of the horse and the donkey. A donkey has 62 chromosomes, whereas a horse has 64. Hinnies, being hybrids of those two species, have 63 chromosomes and are sterile. The uneven number of chromosomes results in an incomplete reproductive system. According to the ADMS, _"The equine hybrid is easier to obtain when the lower chromosome count, the donkey, is in the male. Therefore breeding for hinnies is more hit-and-miss than breeding for mules". I have been very lucky to have a stallion like Frosty, he has always settled any of the jennies we put him with and we have used him for outside breeding as well. Not sure, but I do think I am the only one who has a stallion on this forum that will breed jennies. ANYONE else? Here is a pic of my Snickers. He has been talked about alot on here. Corinne



_


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 1, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Your right Nikki, only Frosty, my frosted appy will breed my jennies. That boy LOVES his jennies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's fascinating about the chromosomes. I realized there was a difference but had no clue that it was harder to breed one way than the other. That makes sense why you hear about mules more than Hinny's. Snickers is lovely. Is he a Hinny?

I also had no idea about stallions not liking to breed jennies. I'm presuming that it's different for Jacks...mares must like Jacks and visa versa huh? Very interesting.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 1, 2007)

miniwhinny, jacks will USUALLy breed anyone they can get at :bgrin  , I'm sure if Shawna (minimule)comes on here she will explain it a little more, she breeds for mules, and I have been breeding for hinnies. A jenny has a completely differant smell to them then a mare does, and that is usually what turns a stallion away from a jenny. Alot of times, when a jenny does get in foal to a stallion they will abort. I have never had that happen but I have been told thru a university study that they do. Snickers said THANK YOU for the compliment, he thinks hes quit the guy too, even tho he is gelded he still likes to think of himself as the ladies man. 



: . Mules and hinnies are always sterile, It has been recorded that ...I think about 60 mare mules (or mollies) have reproduced, I have never heard of a mare hinny reproducing. I would say as far as there traits go they are pretty much the same. A hinny does seem to have more of a horse-like head, and a mule more of the donkey head. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]a friend once told me that stallions won't breed donkies because donkeys have a spicey smell to them...lol...they do smell different but i have never noticed it to be spicey



: ...maybe the ones she smelled were eating too much mexican... :bgrin ...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 1, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nik, :bgrin  :bgrin I think you have been smelling to many FO's. :bgrin



: They are suppose to have a very vinegar type smell to them. :bgrin 



: I wouldnt call that spicy! BTY..if your still having problems with colors in the soap, have you tried using a UV stabilizier? Not sure if that will work in a M&P, but it does in cold process. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 1, 2007)

OMG you guys on the Donkey Forum are a hoot HAHAHAHHA. What's the soap connection...you guys completly lost me...PLEASEEEEEEEE don't tell me you're washing the spicy smells away LOL HAHAHHAHAHA You guys are SICK !!!!!! hehehehhehehe


----------



## minimule (Sep 1, 2007)

Not all jacks will breed mares either. Mine was raised with mares since he was a yearling. He won't touch a jenny!



: Two of the mares I have now came from someone that tried for 5 years to breed them to his jack and nothing happened. Besides the chromosome issue, I've heard that donkeys have a different body temp than a horse and that plays a part in carrying the foal to term.

What I've noticed about the smell of donkeys is they smell wild to me. I'm a hunter so I know what "wild" smells like



: . Kilroy, when he sweats a lot and sometimes just his corral, smells like an Elk. The mule foals seem to have a similar smell to them when they are born. My first mule foal was rejected by momma at first (lots of reasons I think) but I think part of it was the way he smelled.

Mares don't readily accept jacks. I've had to "trick" quite a few of the ones we've bred by teasing with a stallion from one side of the fence and then bringing Kilroy in behind.

There was actually one mare that Kilroy told me NO. We had been breeding her for about 3 heat cycles. We had to hobble her, snub her and tie her down low so that she didn't kill anyone. It wasn't just because she didn't like him, she reacted the same way to my stallions. During the last try, Kilroy looked at her, looked at me and walked back to his pen.

I tried to bred one of my mares to Kilroy. I never knew a mare had that many teeth :new_shocked: . She plastered her ears to her head, showed every tooth in her mouth and backed her rear into the fence as tight as she could get it. She won't be having a mule foal. :no:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 2, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]...lol... the soap connection, is about a question Nik, asked me when she was making soap, by email, and I just thought of the stabilizer.  so dont worry :bgrin



: we're not washing the smell of a donkey with fragrance oils  :bgrin hmmmmmmm..... Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 2, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> [SIZE=12pt]...lol... the soap connection, is about a question Nik, asked me when she was making soap, by email, and I just thought of the stabilizer.  so dont worry :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> : we're not washing the smell of a donkey with fragrance oils  :bgrin hmmmmmmm..... Ce[/SIZE]


Well I'm sure relieved LOL HAHAHHAHAHAHA



:

I'm falling in love with donkeys....I may have to join your addiction



:


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 5, 2007)

My mini appy stallion bred my jenny. They love each other. I really don't think she took though.

Jessi


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 5, 2007)

So guys,

coming from someone who knows nothing about Donkey's....about how much will you pay for a nice jenny foal? ( or is that as hard to answer as someone asking "how much for a mini horse" ) and does anyone know of any breeders in Oregon?


----------



## Suzie (Sep 6, 2007)

Everyone who comes here asks why we don't have mini mules. In our particular case, our stallions and jack have bred mares and jennys only (respectively.). My stallions do not seem to pick up on my jennies in season and vice versa, my jack pays my mares in season absolutely no attention. Matter of fact, I own him because the previous owner wanted to breed a mini mule and after a year of trying to get him to breed her mares, she gave up. Now both my stallions and this jack will aggressively breed their own species.

In talking to big mule breeders (older men with experience at this) we have been told that a "bait and switch" type of arrangement works best for them. They get a mare (or a jenny) in season and bring in the stallion or jack and at the last minute substitute the mare or jenny they wish to breed. In our small farm, that is hard to get everybody on the same page at the same time, so we don't even attempt it.

Now I have been told by reputable breeders that if you raise a jack and mare (or stallion and jenny) together, you have a good chance of getting them to breed. That did not work for us either, but my stallion was older and had bred mares before so that might have been the problem. He paid the jenny no attention at all when she became breeding age....

Bottomline for me is, if you can get them to breed, more power to you! It is not as easy in some cases as you might think....


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Suzie.

You guys are a wealth of information.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 6, 2007)

Suzie, I have been told the same thing by alot of very seasoned breeders that if you raise them together it will help...but all those that I know of that tried this it didnt help at all.  I still say its the smell of a donkey vs. a horse that has alot to do with it. The majority of the old mule men we know, dont seem to have any problems with there jacks breeding a horse, but they do play the "switch game" or tease the heck out of the jack and then bring the mare in.



: My stallions and jacks will breed there own kind very aggressively, but I do have one stallion that would prefer to breed a jenny over a mare, and he is the one we use for breeding hinnies. Hes a frosted appy, now if only I could get him to throw some appy color on some hinnies :bgrin that would be so nice



: Corinne


----------



## minimule (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess this makes Kilroy a special boy. He loves his mares. He'll breed any mare I put in front of him. He won't touch a jenny though. :no: I have 2 mares now that someone bought to breed to their jack but even running them all together, he never got them to breed. Kilroy can't wait :lol:



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

minimule said:


> I guess this makes Kilroy a special boy. He loves his mares. He'll breed any mare I put in front of him. He won't touch a jenny though. :no: I have 2 mares now that someone bought to breed to their jack but even running them all together, he never got them to breed. Kilroy can't wait :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :


From everything I've read it makes him VERY special.

Meadowridge, do you have pics of the Hinnies you have produced? I've been doing searches online and learning all about the Mule/Hinny similarities and differences.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not home right now, but when I get back..I will go thru my pics and send you some. In the meantime, if you go thru some of the old post you should be able to find a comparison. Shawna and I both posted a pic of one of Shawnas mules and one of my hinnys, for a comparison. Hinnys have more of a horse head and mules more of a donkey head. Shawna, Kilroy is not only a SPECIAL boy, hes also very HANDSOME boy.



: (but you already know that



: and so does he) Ce


----------

